# Replacement Remotes



## Way Outback (May 14, 2010)

My remote for my Carrier a/c and diamond package(jacks,awning,security light) were stolen out of my trailer. I found replacements on ebay but I'm not sure if they will match up. Does anyone know? They seem very reasonably priced compared to getting new ones from the dealer.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I know on my Carrier that the dealer had to do something to make my new Remote talk to the unit...


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi









A friend of mine has SOB with the same AC unit in it. I tried his remote in my Outback just out of curiosity and it ran my AC and heater just fine.

Tony


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what an odd thing to be stolen







. Did they leave all the valuables?


----------

